# carte graphique imac 20"?



## playboy (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
j'ai switché il y a à peu près 2 mois sur un Imac 20" 2,4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo sous Mac OS X 10.5.2 avec 1Go de ram
Voilà mon problème (désolé si je ne post pas au bon endroit):
en ce moment il plante régulièrement une dizaine de fois par jour et je suis obligé d'appuyer longtemps sur le bouton de démarrage pour l'éteindre et le rallumer.
Quand ma copine joue au Sims 2 au bout d'un moment tout devient bleu et pour retrouver le décore il faut bouger la souris et là ça fait 2 fois en 3 jour qu'il me fait un truc bizarre (je mets la capture d'écran).






J'ai appelé Iconcept (la ou je l'ai acheté) et ils m'ont dit de réinstaller Léopard et de leur ramener lundi si il n'y avait pas d'amélioration car ça pourrais être un problème de carte graphique.
Si je réinstalle Léopard est-ce que je vais tout perdre?
si oui, j'ai un disque dur externe, mais il ne veut pas que je mettes mes fichiers dessus, ça me dit que je ne peut pas rajouter de fichier dans le disque dur car il ne peut pas être modifié...
Comment je peut faire pour mettre des fichiers dessus? ça marche bien sur mon PC.
merci de votre aide.


----------



## beaunois (18 Mai 2008)

Pour ce qui est de la réinstallation de léopard j'opterait pour la version dans les options "tout effacer". Afin de revoir si les choses s'arrangent.Si le probléme persiste recourir au SAV d'urgence.
Pour la remise à niveau X5,2 il vaut mieux télécharger sur le site Apple la version "combo"
qui evite de trainer dans les autorisations des trucs qui n'ont rien à y faire qui sans gêner font pour un bitonneux dans mon genre désordre.
Pour le disque dur externe, est-il formaté mac ou windows? parce que normalement OSX
reconnait les périphériques et aucun problème n'entrave le fonctonnement.


----------



## beaunois (18 Mai 2008)

un facteur important combien de ram sur ton engin parce que bien que n'utilisant pas de jeux
je pense ces jouets doivent être gourmands.


----------



## Liyad (18 Mai 2008)

J'avais eu le même problème, SAV direct, changement de la carte mère...


----------



## playboy (18 Mai 2008)

merci pour vos réponses
je pense que je vais le ramener directement au SAV demain... comme ça je suis sur de ne pas faire de bêtises.
Pour le disque dur externe, il est formater au format windows je pense vu que je l'avais avant mon mac pour mon PC. Tous les fichiers ont un cadenas dessus et je ne peut rien changer... Vous savez comment je peut faire?


----------



## xtotof (20 Mai 2008)

bonsoir, il est formaté en NTFS, OSX ne peux que lire mais pas écrire sur se format, le seul moyen est de la formaté en FAT32 sur windows ou OSX pour pouvoir lire et ecrire dessus sur tes 2 ordinateurs.


----------

